# Die, NewsBytes, Die



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2008)

_*Petition to Think Digit Forum Management Staff:*_

*Please get rid of NewsBytes.*

This is a public intrest petition which I request all the concerned forum members to sign(vote). Place your views on NewsBytes here and discuss about its future.



*
Dear Team Digit,*

One of the recent changes in the digit forum has been NewsBytes, digit's official news spammer bot cum moderator. Most people here agree that its horrible.




The news it posts is often either old, or not at all significant. Sometimes its the same news that comes in a few days older newspaper. Sometimes its about the announcement of a technology thats happened long back, and sometimes it says things that are hardly relavent to the readers.

It exaggerates many things, and makes it look like every company it talks about is god. Over hyping is often seen in its posts. Such things will do in mainstream newspapers but not in a technology forum like this.

The bot links the rest of the news to the digit website news section, but it too is insufficient in details. Whats the value of news when at maximum, a vague idea of what its about is the only thing thats given out ?

Its posts hardly give out any details, and everything is just too vague. One can never leave one of its threads as an enlightened person, because the threads contain absolutely nothing to make you a few measures wiser.

It also often posts things people have already posted. There is no measure to ensure that the bot can check for already existing threads having the same content. And in such conditions, one can strongly see the contrast between the quality of one of our member's post and its post.

The technology news section is looking like a cow shead now; every thing is a big mess. Just too many threads. Lots of them made every day, and most of them hardly discussed and talked about. Most of newsbytes' threads just contain insults against the bot.


We forum members managed the news section so perfectly before. Why did you have to bring an ugly bot into it ? Please consider removing this bot from this forum. Its just too out of place in a forum like this.


----------



## iMav (Jun 10, 2008)

You think this would make a difference


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2008)

iMav said:


> You think this would make a difference


I can hope atleast


----------



## iMav (Jun 10, 2008)

One serious advice, when it comes to something regarding ThinkDigit administration- Don't.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 10, 2008)

The admins are on a mountain, and we are at the base. Even if you shout, you cant reach them.


----------



## d1g1t (Jun 10, 2008)

double posts for the win?


----------



## blueshift (Jun 10, 2008)

A petition..lol. Nicely written. I voted in.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 10, 2008)

leave thinkdigit forum
many have left..
i hope i also get out..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 10, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> The admins are on a mountain, and we are at the base. Even if you shout, you cant reach them.


And you get an avalanche instead?


----------



## phreak0ut (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh crap! I clicked on yes! Can the mods delete my vote? i hate that stupid bot....


----------



## nvidia (Jun 10, 2008)

> Die, NewsBytes, Die


+1
That bot is crap...


----------



## trublu (Jun 10, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> Can the mods delete my vote?



mods? NewsBytes is one of them


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 10, 2008)

Haha that odd thing has a nice story behind it  Hail Hitboxx!


----------



## Pathik (Jun 10, 2008)

^Heh, yea!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2008)

who is that idiot who voted I love NewsBytes ? Who is that crazy A$$ ?


----------



## xbonez (Jun 10, 2008)

i'm surprised how blissfully ignorant TDF admins can be about the users' reaction to the changes...$crew u all!
(mods, i;m waiting for the PM)


----------



## eggman (Jun 11, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> who is that idiot who voted I love NewsBytes ? Who is that crazy A$$ ?



phreak0ut


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 11, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> And you get an avalanche instead?



Nah, they snipe us from the top with Ban Guns.


----------



## karmanya (Jun 11, 2008)

erm stupid question- what are newsbytes?


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 11, 2008)

iMav said:


> You think this would make a difference



And why would it not?



iMav said:


> One serious advice, when it comes to something regarding ThinkDigit administration- Don't.



Is there some issues you have that are unresolved iMav



dheeraj_kumar said:


> The admins are on a mountain, and we are at the base. Even if you shout, you cant reach them.



Utter rubbish.



xbonez said:


> i'm surprised how blissfully ignorant TDF admins can be about the users' reaction to the changes...$crew u all!
> (mods, i;m waiting for the PM)



You won't get a PM but you should realise that we have a thread for this sort of thing, it's called the FEEDBACK thread...



dheeraj_kumar said:


> Nah, they snipe us from the top with Ban Guns.



You get banned if you do something stupid, or not at all... so don't insinuate...

As for newsbytes, let's see, maybe we can put all his news into a separate newsbytes forum, will that be better?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 11, 2008)

Raaabo said:


> And why would it not?
> 
> Is there some issues you have that are unresolved iMav
> 
> ...



Thanks for the Reply Raaabo.
It WILL be really great if you can put all his news into a seperate newsbytes forum.
It will be awssome.
*Thank You.*


----------



## eggman (Jun 11, 2008)

Raaabo said:


> And why would it not?



You should ask this question to yourself!
By the way, where were you fellas when this  thread was on fire!!!


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 11, 2008)

Raaabo said:


> As for newsbytes, let's see, maybe we can put all his news into a separate newsbytes forum, will that be better?



Thats good idea!


----------



## hullap (Jun 11, 2008)

actually i can live with it,
so i voted yes


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 12, 2008)

hullap said:


> actually i can live with it,
> so i voted yes


*GAUTHAM shall personally ensure that hullap gets 100 kicks and 10 bans on IRC


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 18, 2008)

Any updates Admins ?


----------



## hullap (Jun 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> *GAUTHAM shall personally ensure that hullap gets 100 kicks and 10 bans on IRC



Really, When?


----------



## bikdel (Jun 19, 2008)

I love the bot. It humours me for free. Not a thing you get easily nowadays.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 20, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> leave thinkdigit forum
> many have left..
> i hope i also get out..



Plus 100 

I am packing stuffs up.. Will leave soon..anyone joining me.. I have loads of space in my plane!

Ok on topic... 
Yes it post's news like some baby sh!tin all over the place!

Please kill it for the good of news section.. Why do you need such a bot when many members here filter, select , superb news and post..
When was the last time this newsbyte post got one single reply,cant you see admins how interesting its post are..


----------



## din (Jun 26, 2008)

Opps I just wrote I will not post in fight club and you guys are forcing me lol.

Read carefully  It worth 

Ok, when you do not like the theme of forum, what you do ? Some great member come, help us how to change isn't it ? Digit members are smart enough to overcome anything. so why do you complain ?

As I do not see any posts by this NewsBytes ? 

Still not sure what to do ? Read this

*FFVB - Very useful add-on for Digit Forum*


----------

